# Medieval puzzle or elaborate hoax?



## bowerbird (Feb 7, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has heard of the Voynich manuscripts?

If real they represent a genuine puzzle.  If fake, well the puzzle is almost as good

A manuscript from the medieval times, written in a script no-one can decipher with bizarre almost alien illustrations and drawings

intriguing no?

Voynich MS - Short Tour - Intro


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Feb 7, 2007)

Truly fascinating . . . . especially when you consider the probability that it was actually written by Roger Bacon! Thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## j d worthington (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes, thanks for the information. I've known about the Voynich MS. for some time, but not quite all the details. My first encounter with it was in the Lovecraftian piece "The Return of the Lloigor", by Colin Wilson, when I was about 12; so I appreciate not only the article itself, but the pictures, as I don't believe I've ever actually seen any of it before.


----------

